# Anyone for the L.E.L. next year?



## ComedyPilot (3 Jul 2008)

Is anyone doing the London-Edinburgh-London next year?

http://www.londonedinburghlondon.co.uk/


----------



## yello (3 Jul 2008)

Me


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Jul 2008)

I am hoping to do it too. Am steadily building up the miles, and the average speed is also climbing. I know I will never be the fastest rider, so my main motivation is to do it and complete the ride.


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 Jul 2008)

Me to hopefully.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Jul 2008)

It looks like there is only one start line - London. Other years you could start and finish elsewhere - as long as you rode to Edinburgh and london and completed the route.


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jul 2008)

I have discussed it at home and all is well, so I shall be training in earnest from here on.


----------

